# Selling 2013 TTRS Sepang Blue. APR Stage II, with DP, Intercooler & more...



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Selling My TTRS for new Tesla P85D on order. Would like to sell late March, but am willing to let her go earlier if someone is dying to have her. 

She was purchased new on or about March 31, 2013. I saw her at the dealership and asked for a test drive. The sales guy thought I was joking. I told him if I could fit a car seat in the back and I liked the performance and handling, I would buy. We verified the ability to put a car seat in and the rest is history.

Mechanical things to note
Within the first month an APR Stage I tune was added and a KN Air filter. Within a few months the APR downpipe was added and I upgraded to the Stage II tune. I switched out the spark plugs at this time with the recommended plugs that are one step colder. Several months later I added the APR Intercooler and MSS Full Sports Springs. The front brakes were replaced under warranty in the summer of 2014 as a result of the TSB that was issued. As noted the milage is low, but I think it is worth mentioning that about 10K of the 19K miles were put on as a result of 4 2400 mile trips from Houston to Colorado. These were long road trips with very long highway miles. I only mention this because most people seem to think highway miles create less wear and tear. Take that for what it is worth. 

Cosmetic things to note
Gtechniq detail performed summer of 2013. I spent around $1K on this. Sure it was a ridiculous amount to spend, but the effects are spectacular. Summer of 2014 I brought the detailer back out to do a refresh. Almost all of the hydrophobic effects were still present, but since he was there I had him add an extra coat. Since that time, the car has been driven less than $3000 miles. All this to say that the detail is still in excellent condition. Spring of 2014 purchased Enekei (sp?) wheels. I would like to keep these and will put the stock rims on, but I could be convinced to sell them for a reasonable price. The interior is in near perfect condition. No spills. No noticeable wear anywhere except minor creasing in the side bolster for the front seats. The driver side creasing is more pronounced because the passenger seat was rarely used. There is a small imperfection/scratch on the front of the hood. It is about half the size of a pencil eraser head. This happened on a drive to Colorado from a rock thrown from a truck. The front bumper cover was replaced because something flew of the back of a different truck and put a large gouge in the bumper cover. There was no other damage. This repair was performed in December of 2013 and the paint is a perfect match and looks OEM.

Tracking Days:
You can check my threads and read my comments about my 2 track days. The brief synopsis that is worth mentioning here is that the first day my car was on the track for three or four 20 minute sessions. The second track day it was on the track for five or six 20 minute seasons. At the end of this session I slid into the gravel and some pebbles got between my front driver caliper and my wheel. The caliper has some moderate cosmetic scratches. Other than that, there were no other problems. 

Tires were replaced at about 13K miles. Pilot Super Sports 265/30/19. The second track day happened with these tires. I would estimate that 75% of the tire tread is still there. 

Nice Extras
I added a bluetooth adapter that enables streaming music (value about $100). I also have a VAG Com which I will give away (value about $300)

OEM features
This car came with everything with the exception of the carbon fiber mirrors. 

If there is a serious buyer, I will be happy to take extensive pictures and videos of anything they want or we could FaceTime or Skype. I have no interest in parting anything out, but I do have the OEM springs if those are wanted. 

I am totally willing to offer a good deal. My goals are simple, a far deal for both sides and a simple transaction. What do I think is fair? Well I did a quick quote on Edmonds and got $45,355. The extras that were added cost me about $5500 in parts and at least $2000 more in labor. I know very little cash value is added as a result of these upgrades. So I am willing to offer the TTRS for a flat $47K. Buyer pays for and arranges shipping. I am open to suggestions regarding payment method. If by chance there is a lot of interest in the car and a deal has not been inked, I do reserve the right to adjust the price. 

I took a quick video tonight. Take a look. I will be happy to do another one in the day light. I just wanted to get this out there while I was thinking about it. 




Feel free to ask questions on this thread or PM me.


----------



## robcorn (Sep 30, 2000)

You may want to move this over to the MKII thread to get more traffic and also post it in the classifieds! Nice car, wish I had the funds to buy it now!

Best of luck with your sale!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

rob,

Thanks for pointing that out! I thought I was in the right place.


----------

